# 4. Grenzgänger 1.11.2008 12h MTB Race



## DerChat77 (11. August 2008)

*Ausschreibung:*
Ultrahartes 12-Stunden-Rennen um Sülzhayn/Harz auf einer ca. 15km langen Runde, mit einem Höhenunterschied von ca. 500hm, teilweise auf Asphalt-, Schotter- und Waldwegen; ab ca. 16 Uhr verkürzte Runden in der Ortslage. Helmpflicht, auf eigene Fahrbeleuchtung ist zu achten (teilweise absolute Dunkelheit). Es kann einzeln oder im Team (max. 4 Teilnehmer pro Team) gestartet werden.

*Klasseneinteilung:*
- Einzelstarter (getrennte Wertung: M/W, U35/Ü35)
- 2er Teams
- 3er Teams
- 4er Teams.

*Veranstaltungsplan*
Freitag 31.10.2008:
ab 12 Uhr Streckenbefahrung.
ab 18 Uhr Nudelparty

Samstag 01.11.2008:
8 - 20 Uhr Das Rennen!
ab 17.00 Uhr verkürzte Runden im Ortsbereich
20.00 Uhr Zieleinfahrt

Sonntag, 02.11.2008
10.00 Uhr Siegerehrung und Videovorführung

Preise, online-Anmeldung, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, Profil und weitere Infos auf www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de


----------



## Anto (15. August 2008)

Auf wieviele km werden die Runden zur Dämmerung hin (ab 16/ 17 Uhr) verkürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerChat77 (16. August 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> Auf wieviele km werden die Runden zur Dämmerung hin (ab 16/ 17 Uhr) verkürzt?



Die kleinen Runden haben 3 km und 150hm, ab 16.00 Uhr


----------



## DAMDAM (16. August 2008)

Gibt es bei Euch auch Mixed Team´s ? In der Ausschreibung finde ich dazu nichts. Müssten wir als Mix dann bei den Herren mitfahren? 

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Näthinator (16. August 2008)

Ich kann den Knaller nur empfehlen! Das Rennen ist Ultra Hart da die Lange Runde knapp 15 Km hat und ca. 700 HM ^^ Ok 650 HM aber 500 HM das ich nicht lache ^^

Die kurzen Runden ziehen dann einem den gesamten Saft aus den Knochen.

Ich war jetzt schon 3 mal dabei und kann es nur empfehlen ! Super Orga, Super Leute, Super Verpflegung und nette Biker am Start! Strecke ist auch sehr gut, aber haltt sehr hart für so Spät ^^

Wir sind mit dem Team auch wieder dabei ^^


----------



## DerChat77 (16. August 2008)

Näthinator schrieb:


> ...die Lange Runde knapp 15 Km hat und ca. 700 HM ^^ Ok 650 HM aber 500 HM das ich nicht lache ^^


Ich weiß..., aber wir wollten es nicht übertreiben. Gefühlt sind es 700.


----------



## redbull33 (17. August 2008)

Na dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen.Habe mich auch mal angemeldet ;-)


----------



## chris29 (19. August 2008)

Hab mich dann auch schon mal vorsichtshalber angemeldet. Letztes Jahr war's schon geil aber nach 130 Km war der Saft raus. Die Verpflegung such übrigen seinesgleichen


----------



## Anto (19. August 2008)

DerChat77 schrieb:


> Die kleinen Runden haben 3 km und 150hm, ab 16.00 Uhr



Oha, Keisfahrt ! Und könnt ihr spontan günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten empfehlen, bevor ick selber suche? Ist ja noch etwas hin bis November.


----------



## DerChat77 (20. August 2008)

http://www.arkhotel.de/  25,-EUR pro Nacht und Nase ist doch okay, oder?


----------



## DerChat77 (23. August 2008)

*Neues zur Anmeldung: *
Starterzahl wir auf max. 150 festgelegt. Bei 125 Onlineanmeldungen ist Schluss. Also anmelden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull33 (24. August 2008)

Och wie kommt das???


----------



## DerChat77 (25. August 2008)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen gibt die Strecke nicht mehr als 150 Starter her. Es zählen die bezahlten Anmelungen (online - grün hinterlegt).


----------



## Re-spekt (26. August 2008)

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an - und wir planen den Saisonabschluß !!!!

aber kann mir mal einer erklären - wie das mit den verkürzten Runden gewertet werden soll ???
Bsp.:
ich geh (im Mittelfeld liegend) noch auf die gr.Runde während die nach mir fahrenden schon die kl. Runde fahren können ????????

den Beschiss hatten wir in Duisburg schon - hat uns einen Platz gekostet - und da wurde die Strecke nur um 1 km verkürzt !


----------



## DerChat77 (26. August 2008)

Da brauchst Du keine Angst haben. Eine goße Runde zählt 15km (brauchst ungefähr 45-50min). Punkt 16.00 Uhr wird auf die kleine (3km, ca. 10min) umgestellt. Das heisst: so fahren, dass Du vor 16.00 Uhr nochmal auf die große Runde kannst, zählt soviel wie 5 kleine Runden. Zum Schluss werden nämlich nicht die Runden addiert, sondern die gefahrenen Kilometer. Soweit Klar?


----------



## Re-spekt (26. August 2008)

ahhhha - damit kann man leben !
kann immer noch etwas knapp werden - doch das ist die gerechteste im Verhältnis zur einfachsten Lösung ! Danke

jetzt schau ich wie weit ihr weg seid(von der schönsten Stadt am Rhein)
und dann brauch ich nurmehr unser Team !  3 oder 1 nen


ist ja schon ein Stück von Düsseldorf weg !!! 300km ??  das wird wohl nur zu zweit was werden !


----------



## DerChat77 (26. August 2008)

*Ausschreibung zum Download:*
http://mtb-sondershausen.de/gg-ausschreibung.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (27. August 2008)

DerChat77 schrieb:


> ...Zum Schluss werden nämlich nicht die Runden addiert, sondern die gefahrenen Kilometer...



Alles andere wäre auch Unsinn. 
Berlin meldet sich erst im Oktober an bzw. noch rechtzeitig bevor die Liste voll sein wird


----------



## DerChat77 (1. September 2008)

Strecke (Große Runde) wurde ein wenig geändert. Keine Angst: den Grenzstreifen haben wir rausgelassen (nicht fahrbar).


----------



## DerChat77 (3. September 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Euch auch Mixed Team´s ? /QUOTE]
> 
> Natürlich kann im Mix gestartet werden, aber aller Voraussicht nach wird es keine Mixed-Teams in gesonderter Wertung geben. Ich würde mir für dieses Jahr Frauenteams wünschen.


----------



## DerChat77 (8. September 2008)

NEU: FAQs findet Ihr ab sofort auf der Homepage.


----------



## DerChat77 (24. September 2008)

In 3 Wochen ist Anmeldeschluss. Bitte beachtet, dass die Starterzahl begrenzt ist.


----------



## redbull33 (27. September 2008)

Hallo Hallo.Habe da mal eine frage.Bekommt man denn vor dem Rennen mit wer in welcher klasse fährt???Oder fällt das und Spiel ,Spaß und Spannung???


----------



## DerChat77 (27. September 2008)

redbull33 schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo.Habe da mal eine frage.Bekommt man denn vor dem Rennen mit wer in welcher klasse fährt???Oder fällt das un*ter* Spiel ,Spaß und Spannung???



Ganz einfach: Schau einfach auf die Startnummern. Die sind fest nummeriert, d.h. 101 heißt der erste Einzelstarter. Team 405 bedeutet es gibt noch mindestens 4 andere 4er-Teams. Als Einzelstarter musst Du schon schauen, ob Deine Gegener U- oder Ü35 sind. Reicht Dir das?


----------



## redbull33 (27. September 2008)

Ja erstmal schon


----------



## redbull33 (5. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt aber schnell anmelden.Es sind schon 80 Anmeldungen eingegangen.


----------



## chris29 (5. Oktober 2008)

Könntet Ihr die neue Strecke mal auf eure HP setzen? da steht noch 15 km und 450 Hm, das kann ja nicht mehr stimmen, ansonsten sehen wir uns am ersten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel-m (6. Oktober 2008)

nee nee chris 

schon am 31. und dann erstmal ein paar glas krajambel wasser fürs tuning
am nächsten morgen!!

sonst haben die anderen ja gar keine chance  

mfg axel


----------



## DerChat77 (6. Oktober 2008)

Strecke bleibt so wie im Vorjahr!

@Axel un Chris: Hab noch ne Flasche GG-Schnaps gefunden


----------



## axel-m (6. Oktober 2008)

hallo thomas

und reserviert für samstag abend


----------



## xbiker1000 (6. Oktober 2008)

Wird bestimmt wieder ein riesen Spaß bei euch. Freu mich schon. Gruß Lars


----------



## chris29 (10. Oktober 2008)

Das wird ja richtig voll dieses Jahr, schon über 100 Starter in der Liste


----------



## tvaellen (10. Oktober 2008)

Geld ist unterwegs. Wir sehen uns am 1.11. 

Leider zählt die Strecke nicht für den Winterpokal, weil der erst am 3.11. anfängt. Sonst hätte ich gleich mal ein paar Punkte sammeln können.


----------



## Scott-y (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir vor vier Wochen leider das Handgelnk gebrochen.
 Die Heilung verläuft zwar nach Plan, aber ich kann leider nicht trainieren und wegen der Belastung würde ich es wohl nur unter Drogen aushalten. 
 Daher müßt ihr leider ohne mich auskommen. Ich werde aber vorbeikommen und mir den Wahnsinn anschauen.


----------



## geniusrc10 (17. Oktober 2008)

moin,
könntet ihr die starterliste noch so umgestalten, daß man sieht, wer einzelstarter ist. hab noch nen kumpel und vielleicht mach mer noch ein 2'er team auf.
grüße


----------



## DerChat77 (17. Oktober 2008)

servus.

geht leider nicht. die meisten haben sich als einzelstarter angemeldet und stellen ihr team vor ort am freitag abend, bzw. samstag früh zusammen.

grüße
thomas zelmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull33 (17. Oktober 2008)

Was heisst denn vielleicht???Kann sich sowas nicht vor der Anmeldung überlegen.Ist ja nun wirklich lang genug bekannt gewesen


----------



## DerChat77 (17. Oktober 2008)

@redbull: du weißt wohl nicht mit wem du da textest???
@benno: meld dich als einzelstarter an und hol dir diesmal den 1.platz!


----------



## redbull33 (17. Oktober 2008)

Nööö weiss ich nicht.Ist das schlimm???


----------



## schkev (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab immer noch Zweifel, ob ich wirklich ein Fully/richtiges MTB brauch..das Video sieht ja nach harmlosen Waldwegen aus. Wie sehen das die Wiederholungstäter?
Danke


----------



## tvaellen (17. Oktober 2008)

Fully brauchst du definitiv nicht. 
Das "Problem" der Strecke sind die Höhenmeter pro Runde und der -gerade bei Regen- seifig werdende Untergrund. Wichtig sind daher ein möglichst leichtes Rad und gute Reifen mit Grip. An besondere technische Schwierigkeiten kann ich mich dagegen nicht erinnern.


----------



## DerChat77 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute, übertreibt es aber bitte nicht mit dem Leichtbau-Tuning. Denkt an die Abfahrt. Die hat nichts mit harmlosen Waldweg zu tun (faustgroße Steine). Ich will keinen mit ´nen Rennrad antanzen sehen. Ein Crossrad ist auch nicht die richtige Wahl. Hatte schon eine Anfrage diesbezüglich. Fully muss es ja nicht sein, aber auf jeden Fall eine gute Bereifung.

@schkev: Hatte mich nicht getraut, die Abfahrt einarmig zu filmen.
@redbull33: das ist der Vize-Grenzgänger 2007.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbull33 (18. Oktober 2008)

@DerChat77 Also mein Vorgänger 
Nein mal Scherz bei Seite.War Doch lang genug zeit,meiner Meinung nach.Aber egal.Wir sehen uns am Freitag.Fahr hier los sobald der kleine aus der Schule gekommen ist.
Gruß Markus


----------



## DerChat77 (18. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar. See you.

@all: Anmeldungen nach dem 15.10. sind auf der Homepage -> Startliste "gelb" (vor 15.10. "weiß") gekennzeichnet und sind noch nicht bestätigt. Nachmeldungen sind auf Warteliste möglich, auch online. Wer das Startgeld noch rechtzeitig überweist, wird auf "grün" (bestätigt) geändert; gilt auch für Nachmeldungen. Bitte Absagen oder Verhinderungen per Mail durchgeben, damit die Nachmeldungen nachrutschen können. Insgesamt werden 150 Starter zugelassen. Also: Startgeld überweisen und bestätigen lassen!


----------



## schkev (18. Oktober 2008)

@derchat77: Was glaubst du, wer nach dem Crossrad gefragt hat? Durchschläge bekomme ich zwar nich mehr, aber trotz breitem MTB-Lenker und breiten CX-Reifen mit Profil hat man immer noch Nachteile wie Schnittanfälligkeit der Seitenwand und so...

Ich muss Genius zustimmen. Eure Startliste hättet ihr euch wirklich sparen können. Die zeigt zwar wer mitfährt, aber zuordnen kann man niemanden. Wenn sich Teams wie Ergomo angemeldet *hätten*, würde man wenn man nicht weiß, dass die 2x2fahren, vermuten, dass es 1 Viererteam ist. 

Meine Konkurrenz würde ich schon gern einschätzen können.

Danke


----------



## DerChat77 (18. Oktober 2008)

Die Starterliste ist dafür gedacht, um Anmeldungen zu bestätigen. Da wir nur 150 Fahrer zulassen, ist das doch schon wichtig für die, die auf ´ne eventuelle Warteliste kommen, oder? Und Verbessern kann man sich nur durch Anregungen. Also, danke für die Kritik. Im nächsten Jahr wird es sowas dann wohl auch geben.


----------



## geniusrc10 (20. Oktober 2008)

ich hab letztes jahr mit fully den 2. gemacht und mir hat der rücken ordentlich weh getan. grade wenns dunkel ist übersieht man gerne mal ein loch und wenn die kräfte nachlassen fährt man nicht mehr so viel im stehen und im sitzen werden die schläge einfach besser gedämpft. is nur meine meinung.
cc, kurz und hart mit harttail.
lange sachen mit fully.
werd mich kurzfristig anmelden und die sache wetterabhängig machen. da ja her maletz dieses jahr wieder gut in form ist müßte er wirklich nen defekt haben, damit ich noch vor im lande, aber das wünscht man ja keinem.
was mich stört: das man 12 h mit nassen füßen rumfährt, weil man jedesmal durch den scheiß bach muß...
grüße


----------



## nasenibär (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,
ich komme auch und fahre dieses Jahr mit Hölmchen inteam, das heist ich habe genug Zeit euch die Haare vom Kopp zu fressen - freue mich schon auf die Brätels -.

Im Übrigen habe ich meine Startgebühr schon überwiesen und bin aber immernoch weis unterlegt wie kann das sein - Schkandal!!!!


----------



## chris29 (21. Oktober 2008)

So, Startgeld ist überwiesen, komme somit zu 100% sicher


----------



## DerChat77 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tino. Die Sparkasse ist kein D-Zug.


----------



## 4crosser (22. Oktober 2008)

Finde es kacke das es keine Ak 15-25 klasse in der Einzelwertung gibt !


----------



## DerChat77 (22. Oktober 2008)

... oder ´ne BDR-Veranstaltung und dann auch H/L getrennt. Dann bekommt jeder einen Pokal, das Startgeld wird auf 50 EUR gesetzt und alle sind glücklich oder wie??? Die Ausschreibung steht seit April!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ne BDR Veranstaltung wird es wohl nie werden, da die WB Mountainbike keine 12/24 H Rennen vorsehen. Ich finde es auch nicht gerade glücklich mit U 35 und Ü 35 aber so ist das halt und nächstes Jahr darf ich ja auch bei den "alten Säcken" mitfahren.))


----------



## 4crosser (22. Oktober 2008)

Aber 2006 gab es glaube so eine Ak15-25 klasse !


----------



## redbull33 (22. Oktober 2008)

@chris
NA dann komm mal zu uns "alten" Säcken.Wir werden dich schon wieder aufbauen ;-))


----------



## tvaellen (22. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, 35 ist viel zu früh für Seniorenklasse. 
Die dürften frühestens mit 40 anfangen 

Ich finde nur schade, dass man aus der Startliste nicht erkennen kann, wer solo, 2er, 3er usw fährt. Da wäre ein zusätzliches Feld sinnvoll.


----------



## redbull33 (22. Oktober 2008)

Wurde ja schon vom Chef schon angesprochen ,er gelobt ja besserung für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## DerChat77 (22. Oktober 2008)

Nach mehrheitlichem Aufruf werde ich noch heute die vorläufige Starterformation bekanntgeben. Seid gespannt...


----------



## DerChat77 (22. Oktober 2008)

Zu beachten ist, dass die meisten gemeldeten Einzelstarter sich erst Samstag früh als Team zusammenstellen. Ca. 30 Einzelfahrer sind´s bisher(15U/15Ü).

Bisher gemeldet *129*: 
- Einzelstarter: *63* unbereinigt
- 2er-Teams: *12*
- 3er-Teams: *10*
- 4er-Teams: *3*

Stand: 22.10.2008, 20:20 Uhr

Jetzt auch auf der Homepage!!! Einfach mal aktualisieren!


----------



## DerChat77 (22. Oktober 2008)

Nun auch vollbracht: Die Strecke als 3D-Abflug jetzt auf der Homepage unter "Strecke"


----------



## redbull33 (22. Oktober 2008)

Starke sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (22. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön


----------



## schkev (24. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen an welchen Stellen es sich lohnt die Strecke vorm Rennen zu checken? Ich kenne die Strecke nur vom Video und kann mir nicht vorstellen, wo es überhaupt knifflige Stellen gibt, den Bildern nach zu urteilen. Ich will aber auch nich unbedingt kurz vorm Rennen 15km mit 500hm fahren. Ich bin nich so weich wie das klingt, aber ausgeruht möchte ich schon sein!
Was denkt ihr?

Befinden sich die wichtigen Stellen evtl sogar am Fuß der Berge? Danke


----------



## Maik68 (24. Oktober 2008)

@ derchatt77
so eine Schinderei veranstalten und dann nicht mal selbst Starten. 
Das geht nicht, fahr mit. 

Wenn sich nicht viel ändert starten wir vom OWE bis auf Roni soweit Einzeln.
Auf was lasse ich mich da blos ein?
Wir sehen uns Freitag.

Gruß Maik


----------



## DerChat77 (25. Oktober 2008)

@maik: es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht mitfahren will. Einzeln??? Alter, Du weißt wirklich nicht, was Du das machst. Wir sehen uns am Freitag. C.U.

@kevin: Wir machen Freitag ab 14.00 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung. Bist Du sowas denn überhaupt schon mal gefahren? 

Gruß Zelle


----------



## schkev (25. Oktober 2008)

War mir doch klar, dass das falsch rüberkommt.
Ich hab nur nich unbedingt Lust die Runde am Vortag schon komplett zu fahren, da ich ja noch genug vor mir habe.
Um hier was richtig zu stellen: Ich möchte lediglich meine Vorbereitung/Planung so gut und zeitig wie möglich machen, da ich so während des Rennens in Ruhe meine km spulen kann. 

Der Bach und die unbekannte Abfahrt lassen mich noch grübeln.

Frag mich nach dem Rennen nochmal ob ich sowas schonmal gefahren bin


----------



## Maik68 (26. Oktober 2008)

DerChat77 schrieb:


> @maik: es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht mitfahren will.
> 
> Gruß Zelle



Nee, nee nicht fahren will. 
Sardisten sehen halt lieber zu wie sich andere schinden. 

Und zu dem Tema einzeln, ja aber nur soweit ich es schaffe ohne mich zu Übernehmen. Ich wechsel dann rechtzeitig die Diziplien vom Biken zum Bier. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerChat77 (26. Oktober 2008)

ich will euch nur auch mal gewinnen lassen


----------



## Maik68 (28. Oktober 2008)

Wie wird das *WETTER*???


----------



## 4crosser (28. Oktober 2008)

Ab Donnerstag soll es schneien haben die im Wetterbericht gesagt ! ^^ Ist jetzt kein spaß


----------



## 4crosser (29. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute

Ich suche noch einen Partner für´s Rennen. Hat vielleicht wer Interesse ? 
Am besten wäre natürlich ein vierer Team. 

Also falls irgendwer Interesse hat, bitte melden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Paul


----------



## DerChat77 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 4Crosser.

Wir haben ein 3er-Team für Dich, wo der dritte im Bunde noch fehlt. Das Team heißt Harzer Alpenträumer. Hast Lust?


----------



## schkev (29. Oktober 2008)

Und, schneits bei euch schon???


----------



## 4crosser (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

neee noch nicht !


----------



## 4crosser (29. Oktober 2008)

geh mal auf www.wetter.com und gib Sülzhayn ein. Da steht alles. Bis jetzt sieht es nicht so extrem schlecht aus


----------



## tvaellen (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur falsche Bereifung 
Ich habe im Keller noch ein paar Matschreifen herumfliegen. Die packe ich sicherheitshalber ein.


----------



## 4crosser (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ja das wäre sehr schön wenn ich da mitmachen könnte. Wo soll ich mich da melden ?

Mfg Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjanbi (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
bin als Einzelstarter gemeldet, habe aber diesmal keine Betreuung dabei.
Wird denn an den Verpflegungsstellen Nahrung und Getränke angereicht, oder muß man jedesmal anhalten? Sind die verpflegungsstellen direkt an der Strecke? Hab schon 24-Stundenrennen erlebt, bei denen man erst 100m von der Strecke weglaufen mußte, bis man was bekam.


----------



## axel-m (30. Oktober 2008)

moin an alle grenzgänger!!
altenau hat 5cm neuschnee 
und der ehrenplan ist noch etwas höher als wir!!
also schneeketten nicht vergessen 

bis morgen

axel


----------



## chris29 (30. Oktober 2008)

Am besten wäre jetzt noch frost, dann isses nicht so matschig 
Aber ich denke das der shit bis Samstag wieder weg ist, für Sonntag hat Sat 1 bis 19°C angesagt.


----------



## DerChat77 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute.

Macht euch mal nicht verrückt. Wir schieben hier schon fleißig schnee.  Samstag bedeckt, kein Regen, 8°C laut wetter.com. Schön schlammig wird´s. 

Verpflegung (Start/Ziel & Ehrenplan) ist direkt an der Strecke.
@4crosser: ich warte noch auf rückmeldung vom team harzer alpenträumer


----------



## axel-m (30. Oktober 2008)

wir oberharzer machen uns nicht verrückt!!!!

WIR freuen uns!!

axel


----------



## Maik68 (30. Oktober 2008)

Und ich fahr mit Schutzblech.


----------



## Reaper1010 (2. November 2008)

War doch ne runde Sache.


----------



## 4crosser (2. November 2008)

War echt alles cool gelaufen !! Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## schkev (2. November 2008)

Ganz schön hart...ich liebe ja Berge über alles, aber mit kleinster Übersetzung 32-32 an nem Fully hätte ich doch gern was leichteres getreten.
Die Beine gehn ja noch...nur die Arme sind absolut im Eimer!
Die Idee mit der U25-Wertung finde ich ne super Überraschung. Detaillierte Ergebnisse zur Anzahl der kleinen Runden, Gesamtkm und hm werd ich gleich mal suchen.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fand ich nicht perfekt umgesetzt, aber alles in allem eine Top Veranstaltung. Das Zeitmess- und Kontrollsystem würde ich gegen ein digitales erstzen, wenn möglich. Die Streckenbeschreibung und das Video sind aus meiner Sicht nicht aussagekräftig. Von derart viel steilen Höhenmetern war ich etwas überrascht. Ich werde mal nen Link auf unserer Webseite installieren mit ner Kurzbeschreibung und Bildern der spektakulärsten Stellen.
Vielen Dank für alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7,5 (2. November 2008)

Super Veranstaltung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer.
Wir waren von der Strecke begeistert, endlich mal richtig Mountainbiken.
Hoffendlich ist die Strecke 2009 wieder nass und matschig.

Wir werden gerne wieder kommen.

Das Fuffziger KG-Rohr Team


----------



## chris29 (2. November 2008)

Nabend!
hab mich wieder erholt (von der Party auch ;-) ) Rennen war super, wobei es bei mir letztes Jahr doch besser gelaufen ist, gestern hatte ich soviel Schmerzen in den Beinen das es nicht mehr ging, schade eigentlich. 
Bin im nächsten Jahr wieder am Start, versprochen!!!


----------



## Maik68 (3. November 2008)

Der Grenzgänger war wieder eine SUPER Veranstaltung. 
Danke an das gesamte Orga Team. 
Ando hat schon einen Bericht auf unserer Homepage online gestellt.
Ich persönlich bin bei diesem Rennen an meine Grenzen gestoßen und werde es nächstes Jahr, in der Hoffnung meine Grenzen weiter nach hinten zu schieben, wieder fahren. Kurz gesagt für mich die beste Veranstaltung des Jahres. 

Gruß an alle die dabei wahren
Maik


----------



## redbull33 (3. November 2008)

Hallo Hallo,
ich kann mich Maik nur anschliessen.Danke für das ganze Wochenende
@Maik68 Und nächstes mal fahren wir die 6. und 7. Runde zusammen ;-)
ich hätte doch keine Pause machen solln.Naja das nächste Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Maik68 (3. November 2008)

redbull33 schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> ich kann mich Maik nur anschliessen.Danke für das ganze Wochenende
> @Maik68 Und nächstes mal fahren wir die 6. und 7. Runde zusammen ;-)
> ich hätte doch keine Pause machen solln.Naja das nächste Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei.
> ...



Ist OK. Machen wir.

Maik


----------



## Kammikaze (3. November 2008)

*Wenn ich einmal in den Himmel komme und mich Petrus fragt*

wo ich hin möchte, Himmel oder Hölle:
Werde ich zu ihm sagen: 
                                                  nach Sülzhayn, da ist die Hölle! Und da will ich wieder hin!

Es war die beste Betreuung die ich je bei einem Rennen erlebt habe. Angefangen an der Streckenverpflegung, der Feuerwehr , bis über die Seelische und körperliche Herstellung der Betreuer die auf der Strecke waren. Ein herzliches Dankeschön dem Veranstalter und der Familie Stubbe mit der lieben Tochter Annika für die abendliche Betreuung bis in die frühen Morgenstunden. Wir werden wieder kommen!
Startnummer 103


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (3. November 2008)

Auch ich schließe mich dem Lob an. 
Es war eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung, die mir sehr gut gefallen hat und das obwohl nicht alles glatt lief bei mir (mein Schaltwerk klemmte mehrfach, auf der Abfahrt vom Jägerfleck hat es mich vor dem Abzweig ins Gelände einmal ziemlich zerlegt). 

Zumindest in den letzten 10 Jahren bin ich noch nie so viele Höhenmeter an einem Tag gefahren, schon deswegen hat sich die Teilnahme gelohnt. Hier habe ich mein persönliches Höhenprofil abgelegt
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/29957

Sowohl die Strecke als auch die Rahmenbedingungen (Verpflegung, Unterkunft) waren prima.

Zum Abschluß aber dennoch zwei kleine Kritikpunkte zum Nachdenken für nächstes Jahr, schließlich gibt es fast nichts, was man nicht noch ein wenig verbessern kann:
a) durch die Trennung -25/-35/+35 wurden die alten Herren ein wenig benachteiligt. Mit 115 km hat man u35 den dritten Platz belegt, bei den alten Herren hat dieselbe km Zahl nicht mal zu einer Top10 Platzierung gereicht. Es wäre aus meiner Sicht "gerechter", wenn man schon eine Jugendklasse bis 25 einführt, dann aber auch die alten Herren erst bei 40 oder 41 beginnen zu lassen.
b) vielleicht wäre ein Transpondersystem a la sportident doch für alle Beteiligten einfacher als die derzeitige Zangenlösung


----------



## schkev (3. November 2008)

Transponder ja, Sportident *Bitte nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Das ist mit Abstand das schlechteste System, von dem ich je gestresst wurde. Das geht noch nichtmal ohne anhalten und ist unheimlich teuer.
Dann doch lieber weiter wie bisher, aber es gibt andere gute Systeme!

Altersklassen, ...U 25 fördert die Teilnahme junger Sportler sicher ungemein, obwohl es mir hauptsächlich ums Durchkommen ohne echte Pausen ging, wohlbermerkt, dass man mit 32-32 als kleinste Übersetzung nicht wirklich langsam fahren kann. 
Eine Ü50 würde ich auch als sinnvoll ansehen, solange es mehr als 5-8 Starter gibt.
Es gibt bekanntlich ab große Leistungsunterschiede zwischen 35- und über 50jährigen.


----------



## DerChat77 (3. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

vielen danke Lob und Kritik.

In diesem Jahr hat uns die Zeitmessung wahrhaftig an unsere Grenzen gebracht. Ich denke, dass wir für die großen Runden das System beibehalten. Die Karte dient im Eigentlichen ja nur der Teamtrennung, die aufgeschriebenen Zeiten waren Gegenkontrolle. Für die kleinen Runden haben wir schon das HUKE-System (Possenlauf) favorisiert. Die Vorraussetzung hierfür ist natürlich, einen Sponsor zu finden, der das ganze finanziert. Wir wollen nämlich nicht das Startgeld um 10,- EUR pro Nase erhöhen. 

Zum anderen werden wir natürlich die Altersklassentrennung erweitern. 
Im nächsten jahr werden wir für die Einzelstarter folgende Wertung anbieten: U25/U35/U45/Ü45 (m/w).


Nochmals vielen Dank für die Anregungen sagt

Thomas Zelmer


----------



## redbull33 (3. November 2008)

Transponder gut und schÃ¶n.Es muss wie schon gesagt bezahlbar sein.Was bringt einen ein Zeitmessystem(schreibt man das so?)wenn man dann knapp 40 â¬ Startgeld berappen muss und dann wieder mit 50 Startern da steht und nichts Ã¼ber bleibt.Es sollte doch eigentlich eine Saisonabschlussveranstaltung sein wo der Fun im Vordergrund stehen sollte.
SO jetzt steinigt mich ;-)

GruÃ Markus


----------



## DerChat77 (3. November 2008)

Über bleibt streichen und durch Kosten gering hält ersetzen bitte. So, und jetzt bin ich weg, da ich noch ein Video bauen muss. Und Tino baut gerade an der Bilder-Galerie. Seid gespannt...


----------



## tvaellen (3. November 2008)

Sportident habe ich nur erwähnt, weil es der einzige war, der mir spontan einfiel. Sollte keine Empfehlung sein. 

@ Chat
btw. gibt es schon einen Termin für den Possenlauf 09 ?


----------



## Gaastra (3. November 2008)

Team - Fuffziger KG-Rohr

Moin Moin und Grüße von der Ostsee.....

auch von mir ein Dank an die Veranstalter, die ein 
doch recht " familiäres " Rennen ermöglicht haben.
Es hat arg viel Spaß gemacht und Kraft gekostet ( allerdings
konnte man sich die bei der tollen Verpflegung ja wieder zurückholen ).

Danke auch an die netten Streckenposten, die unermüdlich den ganzen Tag
geholfen haben und einfach Löcher in meine Karte gemacht haben.(Frechheit....)

Auch ich komme gerne 2009 wieder und hoffe dann eine Runde mehr durch den Matsch drehen zu können.....


----------



## 4crosser (3. November 2008)

Wo gibts Bilder von diesen geilen Event ? Danke nochmal an meine Teamkameraden Sebastian und Steffen ! 

Mfg Paul


----------



## redbull33 (3. November 2008)

unter www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de  ;-)))


----------



## schkev (3. November 2008)

schön wärs...Ich hab Flsash Player 10 gezogen und es zeigt immer noch keine Bilder an. Den letzten Beiträgen nach zu urteilen wird es die wohl morgen spätestens geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerChat77 (3. November 2008)

interview ist online


----------



## redbull33 (3. November 2008)

@schkev
31 bilder sind schon in der Galerie.
@DerChat77
so langsam wirst du zu einem richtigem Moderator ;-))).Stark gemacht das Video,weiter so .Mal abwarten was dann nächstes Jahr kommt.


----------



## schkev (3. November 2008)

Bei mir gehts nicht...mit Firefox sehe ich nur, dass ich ein veraltetes Flash 8 brauchen soll!?!? Mit I-Explorer komm ich nichmal auf die GG Webseite...seltsam, aber die Bilder vom MTB Nordhausen lassen sich anzeigen...
Ich probier später nochmal


----------



## chris29 (4. November 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> Transponder ja, Sportident *Bitte nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Das ist mit Abstand das schlechteste System, von dem ich je gestresst wurde. Das geht noch nichtmal ohne anhalten und ist unheimlich teuer.
> Dann doch lieber weiter wie bisher, aber es gibt andere gute Systeme!



Begründe bitte mal diese Aussage! Wir haben das System seit mehreren Jahren und es funktioniert einwandfrei! Das mit den Kontrollstellen ist vielleicht etwas lästig, man muß aber nicht stehen bleiben. Gerade für solch ein Rennen sehe ich SportIdent als gutes System das zudem noch preisgünstig ist. Sicher gibt es auch andere sehr gute Systeme, die sind meistens aber teurer.
Also, warum ist das System das schlechteste


----------



## chris29 (4. November 2008)

schkev schrieb:


> schön wärs...Ich hab Flsash Player 10 gezogen und es zeigt immer noch keine Bilder an. Den letzten Beiträgen nach zu urteilen wird es die wohl morgen spätestens geben.



geht bei mir auch nicht, trotz des Flashplayers 10


----------



## redbull33 (4. November 2008)

Bei mir laufen jetzt alle Bilder vom 2008


----------



## DerChat77 (4. November 2008)

Ab sofort müsste alles funktionieren. Sind fertig. Bei wem der Film noch nicht aktualisiert ist, sollte  folgendes tun: 

Extras-Internetoptionen-Allgemein-Löschen (Temporäre Internet-Dateien), dannach aktualisieren oder Explorer neu starten.


----------



## chris29 (4. November 2008)

geht immer noch nicht :-(


----------



## DerChat77 (4. November 2008)

http://www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de/imagegallery/iGallery.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing-Green (4. November 2008)

Ich freue mich für meinen Teamchef vom Arkhotel, seine Familie und Mitarbeiter, für die Veranstalter vom MTB Verein Sondershausen und für alle anderen fleißigen Helfer, dass es euch wieder so gut beim Grenzgänger-Rennen in Sülzhayn gefallen hat.

Mir selbst hat es genauso viel und noch mehr Spaß gemacht wie im vergangenen Jahr. Fand es toll, wie ich angefeuert wurde.

Übrigens danke ich allen, die mein grünes ESSO-Fahrrad kritisiert haben. Hab vom "Streckenposten" die Freigabe für ein NEUES!!!!!


----------



## Kammikaze (4. November 2008)

nicht kritisiert, Bewundert!!


----------



## ralf_g (4. November 2008)

Kammikaze schrieb:


> nicht kritisiert, Bewundert!!




...das meine ich auch !!! mit so einen Rad hätte ich noch nicht mal eine 

Runde gefahren ,,RESPEKT´´

Übrigens, ich war diesesmal mit den Jungs vom DDMC-Solling dabei und möchte mich auf diesen Weg bei allen für die gelungene Veranstaltung bedanken !!!

...bin bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## bikestar77 (5. November 2008)

--


----------



## bikestar77 (5. November 2008)

Soo, jetzt sollte die Galerie auch bei chris29 und schkev mit flash player 10 laufen.

Extras-Internetoptionen-Allgemein-Löschen (Temporäre Internet-Dateien), dannach aktualisieren oder Explorer neu starten.
(im Firefox: Extras-Private Daten löschen)

Es kommen auch noch ein paar bilder dazu. Knapp 200 sollen es werden - wir schaufeln grad platz auf dem server frei. Die Bilder sind übrigens bestellbar...


----------



## chris29 (5. November 2008)

Läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (6. November 2008)

ich war dieses jahr zu weich für das harte rennen. vielleicht nächstes jahr wieder.
und respekt allen die das bei den temperaturen durchgezogen haben.
gruß


----------



## schkev (6. November 2008)

Hast du dir den Spass ganz entgehen lassen?
Die Temperaturen waren doch ok, nur der Matsch vor dem 2.Kontrollpunkt war nich so mein Ding
Hab mich schon gewundert welcher Starter du bist...


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. November 2008)

war in gera zur eröffnung einer offiziellen mtb-strecke. halbe stunde schlamm hat mir gereicht. die strecke ist ehr ne crossstrecke fürs querfeldein.


----------



## Ti-bend (7. November 2008)

Jetzt, wo die Beine wieder etwas lockerer sind und die nächste Ausfahrt am Wochenende bevorsteht, auch ein paar Worte vom Team Wadenkrampf 2000...

Ein großes Lob und Dankeschön an das Orga-Team, die Feuerwehr und alle freiwilligen Helfer sowie Sponsoren, ohne die sowas nur schwer möglich ist!!! Es war ein rundum gelungenes Rennen, angefangen von der lockeren Streckenbesichtigung mit Holm (Danke f. die Tipps ) am Freitag, der Verpflegung, die ihres gleichen sucht, über die Hilfsbereitschaft und Fairness unter den Teams und Einzelkämpfern bis hin zum Wetter, das uns dieses Jahr nach anfänglichem Regen doch noch verschont hatte.
Apropos Fairness, ein Beispiel:

Den Plattfuß von uns reparierte der Mechaniker vom "Team Kyffhaeuser"! Vielen Dank nochmal an die Jungs, es war uns eine Ehre gegen/mit euch an die Grenzen zu gehen! 

Noch ein Wort zum Kartenknipsen:

Neben Sportident und Co. die wohl preiswerteste Variante wäre an den Kontrollposten einfach noch eine nette Dame oder Herrn mit einer Lochzange zusätzlich auszustatten. So braucht man vielleicht nicht mehr anzustehen und holt somit u. U. die entscheidenen Sek. Min. für die letzte große Runde heraus!? 

Grüße aus dem Flachland!

Team Wadenkrampf 2000

p.s.: ein paar Bilder v.d. Siegerehrung wären schön


----------



## DerChat77 (7. November 2008)

Bilder von der Siegerehrung kommen noch. Wir bitten noch um etwas Geduld, da uns (leider) unser Arbeitsalltag eingeholt hat.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## tvaellen (7. November 2008)

Irgendwie funktioniert es nicht, die Fotos als Grußkarte zu verschicken. Das System behauptet zwar, die Karten würden verschickt, es kommt aber nie etwas an. Bug oder Absicht ?


----------



## DerChat77 (8. November 2008)

Absicht. Die Option lässt sich aber auch nicht rausbauen.


----------



## Maik68 (8. November 2008)

DerChat77 schrieb:


> Absicht. Die Option lässt sich aber auch nicht rausbauen.



Das war mir schon klar.
Auf der einen Seite möchtet Ihr die Bilder verkaufen (wofür ich auch, in betracht der Kosten für solch eine Veranstaltung, volles Verständnis habe) da könnt Ihr die Bilder ja nicht kostenlos per Mail versenden.
Wenn alles past dann starte ich nächstes Jahr, mit der Hoffnung das der Wille stärker ist, wieder Einzeln. 

Gruß an Alle 
Maik


----------



## DerChat77 (13. November 2008)

T-Shirts, Jacken in verschiedenen Größen und Farben ab sofort bestellbar: http://grenzgaenger-mtb.spreadshirt.net


----------



## DerChat77 (25. August 2009)

Servus.

Grenzgänger 2009 - Anmeldung ist aktiv. Nur 150 Startplätze!!!

Weitere Infos unter www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kammikaze (28. August 2009)

Danke für die info
aber ich werde erst im nächsten jahr wieder teilnehmen kännen.
grüße von eurem kammikaze


----------

